# painting a pedal car



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

gang

i have been reading this forum for the past few days and its awesome! props to all the guys that do the patterns, flakes, candies etc.etc.etc you got some good talent there

my question is this...my son and i want to start painting our pedal cars with a spray gun instead of spray cans, or maybe it can be done with spray cans??

what we want to do is put some type of pattern on the pedal car. how do we do this? 

From my understanding on the info in these forums we do the following:

- select the color (brandy wine) and a similar lighter or darker color for base?
- spray primer (what color)
- spray base
- start taping the patterns
- spray candy
- clear

is that the steps


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

got any pics of the pedal? Id wanna see


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

depends what kinda patterns yall wanna do. if you wanna do a 2-tone kandy, which is what i and probably everybody else would do, its all in the basecoat.

primer it, gray whatever, dont really matter since its a small pedl car.

base it with lets say silver base

then pattern it with lets say gold base

then shoot 1 coat of kandy with some micro flake in it (i know you didnt mention flake, but we dont do things like that round these parts  )

then follow it up with another 2 or 3 coats of straight kandy 

then clear :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

and yeah, your gonna need to do it with a gun. they sell kandy in spray cans, but i dont think its real kandy... i could be wrong though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

or he could have me paint it.. i speacialize in bikes and little things


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

the hell is a pedal car?


----------



## Skully (Oct 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Aug 7 2006, 05:35 PM~5920220
> *the hell is a pedal car?*


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

oh.Never seen one before


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

nice


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2006, 01:34 AM~5920208
> *or he could have me paint it.. i speacialize in bikes and little things
> *




this is the way to go i think................ i like spraying the little shit becuase it can be done so quick......cars take longer and more room :biggrin: 



i've been thinking of just opening up a small motorcycle paint shop here in my town.........


there is none here that specialize in just the small shit.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

a few i did....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 9 2006, 12:50 PM~5933892
> *this is the way to go i think................ i like spraying the little shit becuase it can be done so quick......cars take longer and more room :biggrin:
> i've been thinking of just opening up a small motorcycle paint shop here in my town.........
> there is none here that specialize in just the small shit.......
> *


 yeah.. mostly all i do are motorscycle ,bikes,and little quick shit..
get it in.. and get it out...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.those are nice.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 10 2006, 01:42 PM~5941453



are those the same car??


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Never seen a pedal car in my life before yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Aug 10 2006, 12:51 PM~5941510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no diff cars, trying to post finished pic of taped out one, but been having problems posting on here, sometimes jus says user posted image,


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i have vw buggy pedal car here just collecting dust. maybe i should paint it and give it to my nephews for shows......


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 10 2006, 01:03 PM~5941605
> *i have vw buggy pedal car here just collecting dust. maybe i should paint it and give it to my nephews for shows......
> *


or pass it on this way. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam toxic.thats some nice work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

pedal cars are great for painting, and ppl never mind buying them either, i get about 10 at a time, they are all sold before they are even painted...i get the base car for 85$ and sell painted for 300-800 depending on paint and chrome...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

KANDI BEAR AT BIG G CUSTOMS THROWING DOWN...


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Aug 24 2006, 05:06 PM~6035433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEA THIS MUTHAFUCKA CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 10 2006, 02:08 PM~5941636
> *pedal cars are great for painting, and ppl never mind buying them either, i get about 10 at a time, they are all sold before they are even painted...i get the base car for 85$ and sell painted for 300-800 depending on paint and chrome...
> *


hey homie where you getting em for $85? ive been lookin for some to hook up for my boys  hook a homie up with the 411 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

bump for that ***** bigpimpin


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 8 2006, 06:02 PM~6134114
> *bump for that ***** bigpimpin
> *


 :0 :0 thanks hottl, I appreciate it. Im looking on buying one of these for my newborn. If anybody can help me out I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)

http://www.ridingtoys.com/pedal-toys/3262+....cfm?tid=phrase

cheapest ones ive found for 119... the ones i was getting for 85 was quanity of at least 10....


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

those are cool i had one when i was a youngin :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Sep 9 2006, 12:03 PM~6136928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is the paterns under there?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

jus a royal purple metalic base color,not too sure what it was , then coved with silver mini flake then Violet Kandy


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 10 2006, 11:56 AM~5941538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of red did you use?????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Aug 24 2006, 04:06 PM~6035433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 10 2006, 03:04 PM~5941611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is nice


----------

